# Spooky Nook Cemetery



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of our small haunt this year.
Love to hear what you like or don't like. 
Always room for improvement.

I had this setup planed out last year before I found this forum.
Nothing really scary, basically a G-rated haunt.

I also have some video to edit and add later
Full story of TOT day here;
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19233

More pics at;
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice little set up you have, and graveyards are never G-rated

Is that a wall behind the graveyard or did you have a walk through there?


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

> 8 Hours Ago 12:27 PM
> RoxyBlue
> Is that a wall behind the graveyard or did you have a walk through there?


Yea it just a wall (plastic sheeting) 8 foot high.
It severed as a view block of the neighbors'house; he has very bright porch and landscaping lights.
Also I thought it might help control the wind some for my fog machine in the grave yard
Here's a pic with out the wall


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job anjpro. It looks great at night!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

those ghost really have an intense glow. Nice! an I'm A sucker for a football skeleton.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice job you rocked the lights!!


----------

